# Lp Alarm



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, my handy hubby is at work and I just popped out to the trailer. The LP Alarm is blaring, the light is yellow and it will not turn off when I press MUTE. I bet this is something silly.







Can you help me?

Erin


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Could it be that the batteries are dead? Check the panel and see if the batteries are registering that they still have juice.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Also know as the "Low battery alarm", the LP alarm will sound when the battery is low. If you are able to plug into shore power, the battery will charge and the alarm will stop sounding. However, just to make sure, be sure that your LP tanks are closed when not in use.


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

H2oSprayer said:


> Also know as the "Low battery alarm", the LP alarm will sound when the battery is low. If you are able to plug into shore power, the battery will charge and the alarm will stop sounding. However, just to make sure, be sure that your LP tanks are closed when not in use.


Thanks for the replies! It was the low battery. We have so much to learn!









Erin


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ours went south after about one year. Battery was charged, no propane leaks, but the thing kept chirping constantly. The troubleshooting guide led to "contaminated sensor." So I fixed it. I removed it from the wall and cut the wires! Now it no longer chirps! (Hard to sleep with that thing going off continuously!)

Mike


----------

